
'Black lives don't matter,' lawyer says after jury awards $4 in police killing - hendi_
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/31/us/florida-police-shooting-four-dollar-jury-award-gregory-hill/index.html
======
ainiriand
Police in the US really need some counseling on dealing with agression and
anger... There should be mandatory psicological exams every year and they
should be independent.

